# wood?????



## rednecknm (Feb 20, 2012)

Best wood to use for smoking??????????????????


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 20, 2012)

That's like asking...."How long is a rope?" :biggrin:

"Best wood" is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## venture (Feb 20, 2012)

???

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sprky (Feb 20, 2012)

I use a mix of hickory chunks and apple chips. Every once in-awhile I'll throw in some mesquite into the mix. Is it the best? I don't know, I know I get good results with it.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 21, 2012)

I have pecan, peach and oak, it's free if you don't consider the labor to cut and split it so I use  ....... pecan, peach and oak!

Pecan is like a mild hickory so I use it for just about everything.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 21, 2012)

Why are cedar and pine included in the poll?

Personal preference is very dependent on what woods you have available in your area IMHO.

Maple and apple are what I prefer.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 21, 2012)

DRY WOOD,,,,,lol


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 21, 2012)

It really depends on what I'm smoking.....But how did Pine make the list ????


----------



## rednecknm (Feb 21, 2012)

in New Mexico we have an abundance if pine and ceder. I have been told you can use them to smoke meat with but i am very weary on those woods. That is a big reason i put this on here


----------



## alelover (Feb 21, 2012)

Do not smoke with pine or cedar or any conifers. It can make you sick. This is where turpentine comes from.

Here is a good chart.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/SmokingFlavorChart.pdf


----------



## rednecknm (Feb 21, 2012)

alelover said:


> Do not smoke with pine or cedar or any conifers. It can make you sick. This is where turpentine comes from.
> 
> Here is a good chart.
> 
> http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/SmokingFlavorChart.pdf




Thanks for the heads up. I would have killed my family.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know if you would have killed anyone but there would have been a lot of curious faces sitting around the dinner table saying that there's something wrong with Dad's BBQ!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

I use primarily mesquite, cause that's what is the easiest to obtain here, but I also use alder, maple, pecan, apple and cherry.


----------



## snowbuck (Feb 21, 2012)

I keep 4 woods on hand at all times, using one or a mixture when smoking certain things.  Apple, Hickory, Oak and Peach.  I have to order the apple and peach online but with free shipping you can't beat it!!!


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 21, 2012)

alelover said:


> Do not smoke with pine or cedar or any conifers. It can make you sick. This is where turpentine comes from.
> 
> Here is a good chart.
> 
> http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/SmokingFlavorChart.pdf




They make Cedar planks out of WESTERN cedar for smoking Salmon and vegetables. The EASTERN cedar is the one that is toxic, so I would buy the planks packaged  in the grocery store to make sure it is safe other than going to the lumber yard and getting cedar not knowing where it came from.

http://www.firepit-and-grilling-guru.com/cedar-plank-cooking.html


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 21, 2012)

I like Cherry a lot, Hickory and Apple for poultry. I would like to try peach and orange.


----------



## flash (Feb 21, 2012)

Pecan, Cherry and Oak are my go too woods for smoking.


----------



## blazer (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is oak not on there?


----------



## blazer (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is oak not on there?


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely personal preference.  My prefernce: Hickory for Pork, Apple for Chicken, Mesquite for Beef, Cedar for Salmon.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 22, 2012)

HarleySmoker said:


> They make Cedar planks out of WESTERN cedar for smoking Salmon and vegetables. The EASTERN cedar is the one that is toxic, so I would buy the planks packaged  in the grocery store to make sure it is safe other than going to the lumber yard and getting cedar not knowing where it came from.
> 
> http://www.firepit-and-grilling-guru.com/cedar-plank-cooking.html


Both cedars can be used for grilling, red cedar is used more because the modern version of plank grilling of fish is a west coast idea originally and red cedar predominates there. Red cedar is usually preferred for cedar chests because of its pesticide like qualities that ward off insects and the fact that it prevents mold and fungus growth, this would seem to indicate that red cedar has more of those oils that create that distinctive cedar smell and taste than white cedar.

3 sites that sell white cedar planks-

http://www.truenorthcedar.com/grillingplanks.html

http://www.discountgrillingplanks.com/

http://www.mainegrillingwoods.com/buy/grilling-planks/?product_type=14&wood_type=25


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 22, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Both cedars can be used for grilling, red cedar is used more because the modern version of plank grilling of fish is a west coast idea originally and red cedar predominates there. Red cedar is usually preferred for cedar chests because of its pesticide like qualities that ward off insects and the fact that it prevents mold and fungus growth, this would seem to indicate that red cedar has more of those oils that create that distinctive cedar smell and taste than white cedar.
> 
> 3 sites that sell white cedar planks-
> 
> ...


I only used the planks 1 time, a gift for Christmas and will do it again.  I always thought Cedar was poison so I searched online before use  and that was what I came up with. I never heard of Northern Cedar, and worked in lumber yards in Ohio for many years.

My main point of the post was don't try and save a few bucks and run to the lumber yard, grab a long board of Cedar and cut to length yourself not knowing what it is, regardless of what it is named. After all that is building material, not for food use. 

What I read was West is good, East is bad,,,,,,,,,buy the prepackaged planks from the grocery etc., they are food safe, to make sure you don't get sick or poisoned.


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 23, 2012)

HarleySmoker said:


> I only used the planks 1 time, a gift for Christmas and will do it again.  I always thought Cedar was poison so I searched online before use  and that was what I came up with. I never heard of Northern Cedar, and worked in lumber yards in Ohio for many years.
> 
> My main point of the post was don't try and save a few bucks and run to the lumber yard, grab a long board of Cedar and cut to length yourself not knowing what it is, regardless of what it is named. After all that is building material, not for food use.
> 
> What I read was West is good, East is bad,,,,,,,,,buy the prepackaged planks from the grocery etc., they are food safe, to make sure you don't get sick or poisoned.


I was not trying to bash you in any way, I guess I had seen this red = good, white = bad thing too many times to not say something. I suppose I should really go to the site you posted and see if I can convince them to correct the misinformation. It is a site I have bookmarked but I didn't know this was posted on it.


----------

